# CC-infos - download to laptop - help please



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I know campingcar-infos can be downloaded, but I cannot find where on their website to do it. Maybe my French is not good enough. I can see the USB offer but not the download.

I want to download it to my laptop which is running Windows 7 wth Firefox or Chrome.

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Click on the Tom Tom symbol Geoff.

Pretty straightforward after that.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Click on the Tom Tom symbol Geoff.
> 
> Pretty straightforward after that.
> 
> Dave


Dave

Thanks, but I do not see anything that looks like a TomTom. Is it on the home page?

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

This page . . . . http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/telechargement.php

This is the symbol to click on . . . .









I'm using Internet Explorer, but it should look pretty much the same to you.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

It's at the bottom of the usb page Geoff.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/USB.php

Make sure you heed the red info about different browsers halfway down the page.

I don't think he's on about the poi's Zeb

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Geoff
> 
> This page . . . . http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/telechargement.php
> 
> ...


Dave

I think we may be at cross-purposes.

I am not trying to download the POIs - I just want to have the database on my laptop so that I can acces the Aires' descriptions, photos etc. offline just as I can online.

I can see it is available on a USB stick but there is no time to get that delivered.

Maybe that is the only way it is available and I was mistaken in thinking I could download it.

Geoff

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Further to my last post in case you missed it...


Assuming you want all countries, you will need the 12 euro one.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> It's at the bottom of the usb page Geoff.
> 
> http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/USB.php
> 
> ...


Pete

Thanks. Silly of them to hide it under USB because I did not look there knowing I did not want the USB.

I see they will only take payment by PayPal and my account details are in the MH 1000 miles away. Maybe I will be able to download from my friends house when I get back to the MH on Sunday.

Thanks again.

Geoff

P.S I have got Firefox so OK re the warnings.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Pete.

We were at crossed purposes as you thought.

Downloading the database is not something I've done before, but it's not a bad idea, and for a very few Euros it adds another useful facility for when on tour.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Pete.
> 
> We were at crossed purposes as you thought.
> 
> ...


Dave

We normally use CC-infos online, because we have cheap data deal, but we do it tethering Basia's business smartphone to the laptop. This trip she will be flying back, with smartphone, so I will be bringing the MH from France with no internet connection, thus would like database on laptop.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do I take it from the conversation that one has to buy a USB stick with the CC-Infos on it direct from them to use on a PC, or will it work on anything else.
Hope it is not like the one that cost me £20 a little while ago.>>

cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Do I take it from the conversation that one has to buy a USB stick with the CC-Infos on it direct from them to use on a PC, or will it work on anything else.
> Hope it is not like the one that cost me £20 a little while ago.>>
> 
> cabby


Cabby, just out of interest I tried an ancient cc-infos usb stick on my Nexus tablet with an OTG cable.

It loads and you can view all the photo's but can't get the rest of it to work.

Works fine on the laptop though.

Pete


----------

